# Spilo Won't Eat



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I've had my 3-4" ruby red spilo for about 2 weeks now, I've been trying to feed him a 1/2" chunk of fish/shrimp every night before I turn the lights off. He'll take a couple of bites and thats it, so I tried every other day and same thing. He's in a 75gal divided with my 2"natts on the other side, could it be he's stressed cuz of the divided tank or should I try every 3 days and see if that works?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm sure being divided doesnt help but your moving the natts soon though right?
I would just give him time, at least hes eating a little so just keep trying every three days is fine


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I got the 180 but I don't think I'ma have it up & running for 2-3 weeks, I think I'm gonna get a 3d background and I'll have to silicone it in. Hopefully I'll be getting another 75 tomorrow and will be able to put him in that. So I'll try every 3 days thanks Feef


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

serras do not eat nearly as much as natts. is this your first serra? if it is just know you dont have to worry about how much a serra eats as long as it is eating. they dont need to be fed every day and if they dont eat all of it just remove the food. if the fish completely stops eating for a extended period of time then you may have a issue. everything you have already said sounds normal.


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Is it generally easier to get an older/mature serra to eat than a juvie? I figured that since they would be less skittish it would it bit easier..for clarification I mean a new serra that you would purchase that was past the juvie stage.


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

To answer the original question asked in this thread, it has been my experience with younger serras that they can be difficult to get them to eat more than a few bites. This has been my experience with the baby rhoms. Have you tried using a garlic solution of some kind to pre-soak the food in? Some people have had success with this. Keep us posted on it.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

ASfan...This is my 1st serra

Rugged Child... He still has some juvie spots and I soak everything in vitachem

Are serras harder to get on pellets than other p's, mine won't touch em


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Don't worry brotha!

I've had 2 macs/spilo and sometimes I don't even feed them for a couple weeks.

Offer something different and also offer it with the lights out. that couled make a big difference being he is so new.

I'm sure the divider doesn't help and I wouldn't be surprised if he was trying to attach them through the divider.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea some are really hard to get on pellets. usually because the owner is scared the P will starve before they will eat the pellet. if your strong enough offer it pellets until it takes them but he may boycott eating them for awhile. if your not that strong try stuffing pellets in the meats you offer and it will have the same benefit.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

He tries to attack them all the time and I offer him talapia, catfish & shrimp all soaked in vitachem. I'll try the lights out feeding... Thanks


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

pellets are tough...my mac its hit or miss.
If I wet them and form a larger pellet and sink it he will almost always eat it but sometimes he could give two shits about pellets.
Good luck


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

took my 14" rhom almost 2 months to eat, now he begs for 
food all of the time.....lol

they will not starve themselfs for sure....try every other day
and only keep the food in for 15 to 30 mins then take it out


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

It is said that Garlic Guard may help as well...supposedly the garlic smell attracts fish..works for some..


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

i was having the same problem with my ruby a little while ago. when i first got him i used to feed him everyday and he would eat like a pig. but like 2 weeks ago he stopped eating. so now i just feed him every other day or every 3 days and he eats as soon as the food touches the water.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

just offer a smaller portion, half of what you are giving now

my sanch eats like an anorexic, sometime only a chunk as big as my pinky finger nail


----------

